# NEW DOCUMENTARY PROJECT LOOKING FOR WOMEN ABOUT TO HAVE THEIR EGGS RETREIEVED



## avrilbeaven

Hello!

I am a casting producer working at Electric Ray. We are currently developing a groundbreaking new documentary project for a major broadcaster: My Life Changing Day (Working title). Everybody in this series will be expecting big news and we will be with them at pivotal moments as their lives change forever. 

We are extremely keen to follow an IVF story. We are looking for people who are about to find out if their eggs have attached and a pregnancy has been successful. It's a process faced by thousands of people each year and it's a story which could inspire others and give them the strength to try IVF. 

At this stage we are looking to have conversations and potentially do some test filming with anyone who is expecting results in November or December. Any filming we undertake with people who want to tell their story would be sensitively-handled. 

If you want to find out more information please drop me a line at [email protected] or call me on 020 7533 1390

Best wishes, 
Avril


----------

